# Molting heavily and sleepy



## mixxie

Hello guys my 4 year old female budgie (she'll be 5 this 8th of December) started molting for about a couple of weeks ago and she lost at least 8 wing feathers and 2 tail feathers which didn't occured since i had her and lastly a bunch of small feathers during her molting. The pin feathers on head are bit ok now and not that many unlike previous weeks which i helped her with some scratches. Last friday i bought a new brand of seeds for her but she didn't seem to like it as she nibbles it only and leaving the seed and hull she barely ate it, i will drop by today on my local petshop where i bought her previous seeds which she like more. When i left for work today i saw her sleeping and ruffled. Does she suffering from heavy molting? Im offering her egg food to help her giving her twice a week with pellets 24/7 inside the cage and Always a teaspoon of seeds. I had her weigh today and she is 39grams. Lastweek was 40.
Do i stick to my methods with helping her or do i have to change something? she is bit old now and this molting is really stressful for her. 

This is my baby girl pre molting with his canary friend

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk
View attachment 260111


----------



## Cody

I would not make any dietary changes of her regular food during a heavy molt so if you can get her the seed she was accustomed to eating that would be best, is she eating the pellets? During a heavy molt it is not unusual for a bird to be less active and a bit lethargic, continue to weigh her and if she continues to lose weight then a vet visit would be in order.


----------



## mixxie

Cody said:


> I would not make any dietary changes of her regular food during a heavy molt so if you can get her the seed she was accustomed to eating that would be best, is she eating the pellets? During a heavy molt it is not unusual for a bird to be less active and a bit lethargic, continue to weigh her and if she continues to lose weight then a vet visit would be in order.


I never knew she was picky with seeds i gave that brand some years ago then i switched to the local pets shop normal seeds and always finishes it. Today when i got home she was calling for me and flying all over the cage then when i offered her meal she only opened it then left it. She was eating those crushed bits shell though and she is picking it one by one. Then going to one of her perch and starting to munch it like always then takes a nap and she will come back eating/picking again. It really was strange as she wasn't like that 3 days ago with her food because she always finishes it with few leftovers for later

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*I hope with the previous brand of seeds she begins eating well again.
Be VERY careful if she is eating too much of the crushed shell. That can cause crop impaction very quickly!

I had to pick ALL of the crushed shell out of a 20 lb bag of Volkman Seed. Skipper and Seffra both ended up at the vet. Seffra didn't make it. 









No longer recommending Volkman Avian Science Super...


Skipper started having runny BLUE droppings! The Volkman Avian Science Super Parakeet seed brand I’ve been using for years, changed the composition. The company decided to add in bits of oyster shell dyed a deep blue. There are also bits of coconut that have been dyed a sea green color...




www.talkbudgies.com




*


----------



## mixxie

FaeryBee said:


> *I hope with the previous brand of seeds she begins eating well again.
> Be VERY careful if she is eating too much of the crushed shell. That can cause crop impaction very quickly!
> 
> I had to pick ALL of the crushed shell out of a 20 lb bag of Volkman Seed. Skipper and Seffra both ended up at the vet. Seffra didn't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No longer recommending Volkman Avian Science Super...
> 
> 
> Skipper started having runny BLUE droppings! The Volkman Avian Science Super Parakeet seed brand I’ve been using for years, changed the composition. The company decided to add in bits of oyster shell dyed a deep blue. There are also bits of coconut that have been dyed a sea green color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkbudgies.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im sorry for that. I will remove it immediately and i got the seeds in my local shop. I snuck out here in my work to get it as i was on complete overthinking. It is plain seeds and no dried fruits or shells and even colored pellets unlike this one. This is the brand that i got in a new shop that opened in my city.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mixxie

Update: she ate the new seeds last night. This morning i offerred her cooked rice to give her some carbohydrates. Her molt this season really took toll to her she isnt jumping perch to perch like always, i hope she overcomes this asap

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

She might benefit from some vitamins like these if you can get them where you are https://www.amazon.com/Nekton-Bird-Feathering-750gm-1-65Lb/dp/B0002DIM3C?th=1


----------



## mixxie

Cody said:


> She might benefit from some vitamins like these if you can get them where you are https://www.amazon.com/Nekton-Bird-Feathering-750gm-1-65Lb/dp/B0002DIM3C?th=1


I will give her some tomorrow as i have like that similar multivitamin. yesterday i put a droplet of milk thistle on her water. Seems i stressed her a lot too during molting coz recently i grabbed her more often to check her plumages if they are growing well. She isn't tamed but she knows when to come back in cage if i started picking up her bowl and doesn't seem bothered if i touch the food while eating, she bite me sometimes though as if my finger is another bird trying to steal her food and making sounds like bickering

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Please do your best not to grab her. 
I’m glad she is eating well now. *


----------



## mixxie

FaeryBee said:


> *Please do your best not to grab her.
> I’m glad she is eating well now. *


I think she is focusing more on zupreem pellets there are crumbles everywhere meanwhile with the new seeds she is opening the hulls, eating some and spitting the others. She sure became picky

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*The fact that she is eating her pellets is GREAT!!

Have you tried sprouting seeds for her?*


----------



## mixxie

I never tried it as i don't really know how and i was afraid of some mold or fungus forming that can do harm to her.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Sprouting Seeds for your Budgie*
*Sprouting Everything*


----------



## mixxie

Thank you. I will give it a shot and will offer it _cross fingers_

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy1

Can you get Guardian Angel to give her ? I always give it to my budgie during moulting or if he is a bit off colour.


----------



## mixxie

Ziggy1 said:


> Can you get Guardian Angel to give her ? I always give it to my budgie during moulting or if he is a bit off colour.


I have vitamins droplets to mix in water and i gave her yesterday. Offered her millets as it's her 5th birthday too and she was so hyper. She even finished the new seeds that i got. Maybe she was stressed as i mentioned earlier i recently grabbed her a lot to check if there was patching on her feathers and the pin feathers if there was some bleeding or something and lastly i changed seed brand. Left the fleece blanket on the cage half covered so there is warmth.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy1

Giving millet a bit more often when they aren’t well is good, as is keeping them warm. Try not to keep handling if she doesn’t like it. Do try the Guardian Angel , it’s a great tonic, I wouldn’t be without it…Amazon sell it.


----------



## mixxie

I will buy them this month thanks, unfortunately amazon italy doesn't sell and during my mite infestation i bought it in fabfinches.co.uk it took a bit while to arrive though

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------

